# Cichlids from mexican cenote, please help ID



## alexist (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello,

We went to mexico to dive and photography the cenotes (Fresh water caves found in the peninsula of yucatan), for the beautiful light that is found there.

at the end of a dive i found a couple of beautiful cichlids breeding, i would love to have them IDed.

as i need one post, i will post photos in next

Thanks

Alexis


----------



## alexist (Aug 11, 2010)

Cichlids from the cenotes de Alexis Tabah, sur Flickr


Cichlids from the cenotes de Alexis Tabah, sur Flickr

a few pictures from the cenotes to see the habitat can be found here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/atabah/sets/72157624578725627/


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I believe these are Jack Dempsey's. Rocio octofasciata, 'Cichlasoma' octofasciatum


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## alexist (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------

